# Sprinkler/Fire Alarm Plan Review & Inspection



## fatboy (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey, I was wondering if there is anyone out there that has the Building Department do the plan review for fire alarms and sprinkler systems, and also the rough-in inspections for the same? Fire Prevention then does the final?


----------



## cda (Apr 1, 2019)

Semi

The old place I worked

The fire protection reviewer was under the building Dept

And the fire inspector who did the inspection was under the building dept, even though the inspector wore a fire uniform??

If both people know the standards and talk to each other, I see no problem


----------



## tmurray (Apr 1, 2019)

We do it all. Including final.

Fire prevention gets a fully functional system when we are done.

We struggle the most with testing for integrated systems.


----------



## steveray (Apr 1, 2019)

We run dual with the FM's....We lean on them probably more than we should...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 1, 2019)

We do it all including final and acceptance testing for suppression and alarm systems,
Have been for over 10 years


----------



## cda (Apr 1, 2019)

Any of you have fire protection engineers on staff ??


----------



## steveray (Apr 1, 2019)

Nope


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 1, 2019)

In Mass the IBC and IRC defer to the building inspector since FA and sprinkler are part of the building code, the FD gets 10 days to review and comment on the  plans. How that is handled depends on the town based on the compentency of the BO and FO in that community for the systems. Best case it is a corporative effort of both departments


----------



## fatboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Bump....

Backstory on this......We have been working with our Fire Prevention Office, doing low risk Fire Business inspections for 7-8 years. We also work very closely with them on new construction....coordination, some inspections. 

I was approached by the Fire Marshall this week about maybe changing duties a bit. Because the Business inspections are a fill in for my guys, they fluctuate on how many we get done, we have had three hail storms in the last 18 months. Obviously, fire inspections fell off the chart for the most part. 

He has since had two new inspectors added.

His proposal was as above, they take back the Business fire inspections, and we take on the plan review (we have qualified staff) of alarm and sprinkler systems, and the rough-ins, and they come in and do the the Final and testing of integrated systems. We already have our guys in the buildings for all the other inspections, why double up?


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2019)

Plus you never know when fd May cut people

Or reassign

Or decide they don’t have the time 

Sounds like you have a good system, stay with it


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 3, 2019)

Our building department does it all.  However, we work closely with our Fire Marshal and get his input on the plan review portion.  At final, our Fire Marshal is included in the final inspections for all NFPA 13 and NFPA 72 systems.


----------



## Truck3capt (Apr 9, 2019)

We (fire prevention)  do the fire alarm and sprinkler system plan review.  Our inspectors do all of the inspections with those systems.  We do run dual with the building department on the final CO inspections.


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2019)

Truck3capt said:


> We (fire prevention)  do the fire alarm and sprinkler system plan review.  Our inspectors do all of the inspections with those systems.  We do run dual with the building department on the final CO inspections.




Welcome 

How have you been

How’s the weather?? Any snow coming your way


----------



## Truck3capt (Apr 9, 2019)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> How have you been
> 
> How’s the weather?? Any snow coming your way


I've been good. I've been missing in action from the site for awhile.  Between work and the kids and some changes at work I've haven't been on in awhile.
We're not getting any snow.  72 here today and pretty darn nice. Looks like the neighbors to the north are going to get smacked again.


----------

